# Simple Spinning Project A Bowman burner



## fcheslop (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi
  To save taking Bobs post of track I thought a post on spinning may be in order just simply to gather ideas together.
I'm self taught so if you see anything wrong please shout up also I'm not very good at writing projects up that's why I usually keep quite :big:





this is the burner I want to make




and this is my very simple spinning kit
A former and backing disc were machined from alloy




Then a copper disc very roughly cut out and mounted between the former and backing disc








This is the position I intend to start the spinning the idea initially to form a cone tight on the front rad and progressively reducing the angle of the cone until it becomes a tube












At this stage the metal was becoming stiff so it was re annealed




The spoon is used in an arc movement gradually reducing the cones angle until the final push then the metal is formed tight down onto the former in one sweeping movement




then parted to length I find to remove the part from the former simply heat them up until the spun part pops up well usually :big:




Then it was onto the base this was spun in one go as the flange is very short












Do they fit together you bet :big:




These are some of my ongoing projects they all have parts in them made by spinning




Happy spinning
Sorry if this is not to clear lost the whole post aghh .Oh and my lathe well Im a Pommy :big:




best wishes Frazer


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 25, 2012)

Frazer...that is a very nice write-up and some very fine looking parts too. Thanks for posting the pictures which are also very well done!!!


Bill


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Feb 25, 2012)

great post, really informative.
It looks so easy...as shown. I have to try it for my little loco boilers.
Thanks for the lesson
 Zephyrin


----------



## Maryak (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks again Frazer, :bow: :bow: :bow:

Your pictures have cleared it all up for me.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## fcheslop (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments gents.Good luck with the build Bob.
best wishes Frazer


----------



## Swede (Feb 28, 2012)

This is great stuff! I had to spin some annealed stainless sheet for a gas turbine project, and its easier than it looks.

I pressed a ball bearing onto a shaft to act as the "contact tool." (I'm not even sure what it is called, the thing that applies pressure to the metal.)

Your burners and boilers show great craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------

